

“MTV for Mobile” Mindie raises $1.2M led by SV Angels & Dave Morin - liam_boogar
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2014/01/16/MTV-for-Mobile-Mindie-fundraising-SVAngel-Dave-Morin/

======
thomashapytag
that rocks !

